# 2005 21Rs For Sale



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

We are forced to get rid of our 2005 21RS Outback due to getting older. We purchased it new in September, 2004. All systems work great and the only fault is the exhaust fan in the bath needs replacing due to wind damage. Upgrades include a power jack, accordion style shower door, new bath basin faucet, and other smaller mods. It's housed in the southern Denver suburban area. We will consider any offer. Respond to this message if interested.


----------



## exciter99 (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this still available?


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

dutchman said:


> Is this still available?


[/quote]
It sure is.


----------



## exciter99 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for the slow reply. I goofed up and didn't realize you were in Colorado. I am interested in a 21RS, but am loccated in California. If you have any thoughts on how to work out a transfer, I am open to discuss. Sorry for any confusion.

Thanks,

John


----------

